# Asus X55A cursor keeps freezing on screen



## donnawatkins07 (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi I need some much needed help please. My cursor off my touchpad keeps freezing on the screen every now and then and I have to take the battery out of laptop and put it back in to get the laptop back on. Does anyone have any ideas what the problem could be? I've got AVG anti-virus and have done scans but no threats have been found so dont know why its doing this??? Much needed advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## donnawatkins07 (Feb 22, 2014)

anyone here to help please


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF try reinstalling the driver package for the mouse and touch pad available from the Asus support pages for your model here ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Drivers and Download X55A check which version of windows 8 you have 32 bit (x86) or 64 bit then select the os from the drop down list if it needs changed.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Your profile says you are running Windows 8. You are posting to the *Windows 98/ME *forum. Is this the Windows OS you are running? We need to know because there will be different solutions for different OS's. If not, *98 *Joe will be able to move your thread to the correct section of the forum.


----------



## donnawatkins07 (Feb 22, 2014)

It just says windows 8 whats OS?


----------



## donnawatkins07 (Feb 22, 2014)

Yes its Windows 8 64bit OS


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You are in the Windows 98 Forum, Joe will move you to the Windows 8 Forum


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Moved,sorry I missed it earlier.


----------



## donnawatkins07 (Feb 22, 2014)

Can you help me someone please? It has frozen on me again a few times tonight, and the only way I can get it back on is by taking the battery out of the back of laptop!!! It is still under warranty so should I take it back? Or go to a shop and get it repaired but will cost me a bomb?


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

When the mouse freezes, does the keyboard still work? If so, I'd reinstall the touchpad drivers. If the keyboard doesn't work, then I'd suspect the computer is locking up. If the computer is still under warranty, I'd see about getting it serviced by them.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Run the laptop without the battery just use the power adapter. If the computer doesn't freeze up after a long while, the battery needs to be replaced. If it freezes up without the battery, and that is not the problem, try doing a Clean Boot. If that works, add one startup program at a time until the computer freezes, then you know what is the problematic program.


----------

